# Soft spots on roof



## IJustFixedThat! (Feb 16, 2009)

I recently discovered a couple of soft spots on my roof. House is 15 yrs old. The soft spots are between dormers as roof flattens out over wrap around porch. Lifted shingles and can see very damp wood. No holes yet but only a matter of time I suspect. This side of roof faces North and gets no sun so it stays damp and mossy.
I know it will need to be replaced soon. Would it make sense to try to repair spots or redo the whole thing considering its 15 yrs old? 

Is it difficult to repair spots?

Thanks


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

from what it sounds like to me its time to re do the roof in that entire section atleast


----------



## IJustFixedThat! (Feb 16, 2009)

Is it uncommon to replace just one side of a roof? :huh: The back is in great shape.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I dormered the back of my Cape & only re-roofed the back
Since you really can't see the back roof from my yard I went with white roofing. This also reflects heat better in the summer
I built a sunroom on the back & went with a new color
Adding an addition I expected to get the same color shingles
Only to find out they stopped making them

So, you can do one side
But you mights want to get enough to do the other side
It's up to you if it bothers you to have different colors
I'll have 4 different colors after the addition is finished
Plus the pool cabana is 2 different colors due to fading of the old roof compared to the new roof (added on to cabana)


----------

